

Ruby packaging in Debian and Ubuntu: Mythbusting and FAQ - garethr
http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=566

======
KevinMS
If you want to run ruby1.9 and rails3 on ANY distro right now (debian, ubuntu,
fedora, centos), just install ruby1.9.2 from source and save yourself tons of
aggravation, believe me, I just went through this.

------
wildster
Thanks goodness for RVM, this was a nightmare.

